# Advice for 'later in life' horse obssesion



## maggie62 (7 October 2017)

Hi 
I have taken up riding very late on in my life (63yrs).....along with my twin sis we are totally smitten with the horse bug.
I have been having a lesson and a hack every week since February. The riding school I go to is a very small friendly place and offer loan/part loan over the winter months. 
I recently lost my son and riding has been my salvation, helping me cope emotionally and physically.
I have decided to part loan (2-3 days/week) the current horse I ride, a mature lady like my self and I love her dearly. 
The commitment is fairly flexible and I will be able to do as much or as little as I can with help from the staff.
I am hoping I will gain the every day care/needs of a horse and get a better feel for the way horses are, away from their work situations.
My dream would be to have a horse of my own but I am very well aware of the commitment involved so will see how this winter goes for starters. Time is not on my side but I don't want to give up on my dream.
What do you all think....


----------



## Roxylola (7 October 2017)

Go for it, if it makes you happy.  Sounds like a great situation where you have plenty of support on hand while you learn a bit and good prep for eventually having your own.
I taught mature clients to ride from scratch one older gent was about 70 when he came, never sat on a horse before and his goal was to learn to jump before his daughters did who had also just started riding.  We had him jumping in less than a year on a reliable horse.  He was a bit frighteningly gung ho at times but he loved it, we nearly sold him a cracking horse but I couldn't persuade him to spend the money on himself rather than his eldest's wedding and youngest's baby.


----------



## maggie62 (7 October 2017)

Roxylola said:



			Go for it, if it makes you happy.  Sounds like a great situation where you have plenty of support on hand while you learn a bit and good prep for eventually having your own.
I taught mature clients to ride from scratch one older gent was about 70 when he came, never sat on a horse before and his goal was to learn to jump before his daughters did who had also just started riding.  We had him jumping in less than a year on a reliable horse.  He was a bit frighteningly gung ho at times but he loved it, we nearly sold him a cracking horse but I couldn't persuade him to spend the money on himself rather than his eldest's wedding and youngest's baby.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Roxylola.......encouraging to know !!


----------



## shirl62 (7 October 2017)

As I have already told you sis , go for it. You will have plenty of support from everyone at the school/yard. I wish I could do the same. What a great opportunity .


----------



## Midlifecrisis (7 October 2017)

maggie66 its never too late to indulge a passion - or to "scratch the itch" as it were. It is good for mental health and physical too....on the whole. If you have the inclination and drive do it - life is too short and we don't know what is round the corner. (I particularly feel that today as it is a year since a friend died falling from Ben Nevis - only 52)


----------



## Roxylola (7 October 2017)

Only thing I would consider would be how much notice you need to give if you are giving up the loan as well as how much the horse will be "yours" on your days.  Are there restrictions on when you can ride, how long for etc?  Do you have set days or can you change them?  How much notice do you need to give to change days?  How hard will she be working when you are not there?  
For instance, you might have Tuesday Thursday Sunday for your days, if the horse is normally working a couple of times a day on average and for whatever reason you decide not to ride Tuesday, perhaps Wednesday is a day off for the school general by Thursday she might me a bit lively for you.
Also are you paying fixed amount regardless of how much you want to do or would it vary if you wanted to do more or less?
Basically how much flexibility will you have with the arrangement?

Finally are you loaning just for the care aspect (which is fine) or will you be riding on your days as well?  If you are riding do you have to have a lesson? (fine if you want to do this) Or can you just tack up and ride?  One thing to consider if the latter is when you are having your lessons now try and get used to riding for yourself a bit so you are not just following instructions, get used to moving the horse about and doing transitions and things without waiting for traffic directions as you may find it easy to get stuck just going round the edge of the arena in trot if you are used to being directed all the time.


----------



## maggie62 (7 October 2017)

Roxylola said:



			Only thing I would consider would be how much notice you need to give if you are giving up the loan as well as how much the horse will be "yours" on your days.  Are there restrictions on when you can ride, how long for etc?  Do you have set days or can you change them?  How much notice do you need to give to change days?  How hard will she be working when you are not there?  
For instance, you might have Tuesday Thursday Sunday for your days, if the horse is normally working a couple of times a day on average and for whatever reason you decide not to ride Tuesday, perhaps Wednesday is a day off for the school general by Thursday she might me a bit lively for you.
Also are you paying fixed amount regardless of how much you want to do or would it vary if you wanted to do more or less?
Basically how much flexibility will you have with the arrangement?

Finally are you loaning just for the care aspect (which is fine) or will you be riding on your days as well?  If you are riding do you have to have a lesson? (fine if you want to do this) Or can you just tack up and ride?  One thing to consider if the latter is when you are having your lessons now try and get used to riding for yourself a bit so you are not just following instructions, get used to moving the horse about and doing transitions and things without waiting for traffic directions as you may find it easy to get stuck just going round the edge of the arena in trot if you are used to being directed all the time.
		
Click to expand...

They only do lessons at weekend, the horse doesn't work very much ( was stable owners son's horse) They also do riding for the disabled so very low key use for a lot of their horses. They are very flexible with days. It's £30 for 3 days loan, and I can do what I want, won't be doing lessons but may just practice/refine what I have already learned. I currently do a period of self directed transitions etc during my lessons. Getting basics like fetching from field, feeding, grooming, tacking up etc and doing things for myself . I will always put safety first for myself and horse. I have some horse care books that will help as well as practical advice at hand. The stable owner is very supportive of me.


----------



## Roxylola (7 October 2017)

Sounds good, the self directed in your lessons will help a lot and to be honest you will get more out of that, as an instructor if I was constantly having to direct traffic there was little time for any teaching to be done whereas if I had someone who would move themselves around a bit we could work on improving what they were doing etc.  
If she is not doing loads in the first place then that is good - school horses are often fitter than you might expect!  Price seems ok considering you will be getting support while you are there.  
Enjoy her


----------



## maggie62 (7 October 2017)

Thanks Roxylola for your advice....greatly appreciated.


----------



## Red-1 (7 October 2017)

I think it is a fantastic idea! I was so sorry to hear about your son, and am glad that riding and horses have been a positive outlet. 

I have taught many people in their 60s and 70s, including one gentleman who has his own horse out hunting most weekends. 

As with another poster's experience above, if anything I find him a bit gung ho for my liking!

Sharing a known horse seems like a very good start. I just hope you keep us all updated, with photos!


----------



## Red-1 (7 October 2017)

I think it is a fantastic idea! I was so sorry to hear about your son, and am glad that riding and horses have been a positive outlet. 

I have taught many people in their 60s and 70s, including one gentleman who has his own horse out hunting most weekends. 

As with another poster's experience above, if anything I find him a bit gung ho for my liking!

Sharing a known horse seems like a very good start. I just hope you keep us all updated, with photos!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 October 2017)

maggie62 said:



			They only do lessons at weekend, the horse doesn't work very much ( was stable owners son's horse) They also do riding for the disabled so very low key use for a lot of their horses. They are very flexible with days. It's £30 for 3 days loan, and I can do what I want, won't be doing lessons but may just practice/refine what I have already learned. I currently do a period of self directed transitions etc during my lessons. Getting basics like fetching from field, feeding, grooming, tacking up etc and doing things for myself . I will always put safety first for myself and horse. I have some horse care books that will help as well as practical advice at hand. The stable owner is very supportive of me.
		
Click to expand...

It sounds like an excellent set up to me.  Go for it Maggie!


----------



## maggie62 (7 October 2017)

Thank you Red...........I really don't know what I would have done without the horse interest. When I canter my mind is taken up by the feeling of freedom and a short respite from the sadness I feel now. Its difficult to put into words the emotional connection you get from being with such a creature, all I know is that it helps me cope.


----------



## maggie62 (7 October 2017)

Thank you Pearsasinger.......its a big deal for me !


----------



## hobo (7 October 2017)

Excellent idea sounds like you have a nice safe start in to the responsibilty of owning a horse. I wish you lots of fun.


----------



## moosea (7 October 2017)

I think the loan sounds a great idea. 
Is it possible for you to do your ABRS stablemanagement tests? that way you could use them as markers to log your progress? Or could you use the sylabuss to  guide your learning?


Also are you Shirls sister? I loved Shirls cantering thread ... and I think if you accept this loan that you should think about opening a new thread on here and giving us weekly updates


----------



## shirl62 (7 October 2017)

Yep Moosea   I am Maggie's sister.....still getting the hang of this cantering malarkey ! unlike Mags who will be entering the grand national next year! lol

Shirl


----------



## Leo Walker (7 October 2017)

Its a great opportunity. Grab it with both hands and enjoy it!


----------



## maggie62 (8 October 2017)

moosea said:



			I think the loan sounds a great idea. 
Is it possible for you to do your ABRS stablemanagement tests? that way you could use them as markers to log your progress? Or could you use the sylabuss to  guide your learning?


Also are you Shirls sister? I loved Shirls cantering thread ... and I think if you accept this loan that you should think about opening a new thread on here and giving us weekly updates 

Click to expand...

Good idea moosea.....


----------



## meleeka (8 October 2017)

Id love to read updates. This thread has made me smile   Good luck with learning the less glamorous aspects and youll soon realise they are the best bits. Theres nothing quite like spending time with horses, sitting in a stable and just being with them is the best therapy there is.


----------



## maggie62 (10 October 2017)

Here is a short video taken a few months ago.....have progressed a bit since then, not jiggling about as much !!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/j70jbyz1f0lz33a/DSCF5610.MOV?dl=0


----------



## Red-1 (10 October 2017)

maggie62 said:



			Here is a short video taken a few months ago.....have progressed a bit since then, not jiggling about as much !!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/j70jbyz1f0lz33a/DSCF5610.MOV?dl=0

Click to expand...

Fabulous, you look like you are having a LOT of fun!


----------



## FDLady (11 October 2017)

Can i just say reading this has really put a smile on my face. Im a photographer and was asked a couple years ago by a local riding school to attend a private lesson that was taking place - it was their clients 70th birthday and during that lesson she was going to attempt her first jump. It was amazing to understand the support those instructors had for this woman and achieving her goals, as a surprise they wanted her to have a keepsake she could look on with pride. What im trying to say is support and understanding is priceless - go for it! Enjoy every moment and dont look back; it sounds like a dream opportunity and environment to expand your horizons. Im more of a lurker than a poster so i really look forward to following your progress! If it feels right then dont question it!


----------



## maggie62 (11 October 2017)

FDLady said:



			Can i just say reading this has really put a smile on my face. Im a photographer and was asked a couple years ago by a local riding school to attend a private lesson that was taking place - it was their clients 70th birthday and during that lesson she was going to attempt her first jump. It was amazing to understand the support those instructors had for this woman and achieving her goals, as a surprise they wanted her to have a keepsake she could look on with pride. What im trying to say is support and understanding is priceless - go for it! Enjoy every moment and dont look back; it sounds like a dream opportunity and environment to expand your horizons. Im more of a lurker than a poster so i really look forward to following your progress! If it feels right then dont question it!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you FDLady its so nice to get positive comments and encouragement. I know I will achieve what I had intended to at the start of the year but think I will just see how far I can go. I am not going to win any rosettes but its all about the enjoyment and pleasure you get from these magnificent animals. I love the emotional connection, and the touch of that velvety nose just gives you a warm feeling in your heart....priceless. I am so lucky to have the loan of my regular riding lesson pony.....and the help and support of a lovely lady who owns the stables.


----------



## claret09 (11 October 2017)

go for it. it sounds like the horse you are going to loan is perfect. it is wonderful that you have discovered horses and that they are helping you during such a difficult time in your life. I lost my dad in February and I don't know what I would have done with out my amazing horse. he always helps me get out of bed in the morning and gives me someone to look forward to seeing and spending time with. horses are Incredibly special and those of us who are lucky enough to have one or more in our lives are incredibly privileged. you won't know what you ever did before you have yours. enjoy


----------



## maggie62 (14 October 2017)

Well.........my first day with Sol. Did some grooming which I think she loved then a riding lesson followed by a hack.
The lesson was errrrr a little hairy as my instructor was getting me lift slightly out of the saddle and then go into canter........well she went off like a bullit !!....there were poles on the ground which she just flew over. I just managed to keep my seat !!......but ended up losing both stirrups. She certainly is not a dope on a rope kinda girl, was probably waiting till I loaned her and then decided to 'up' a gear. I then went out on a hack......first time on her......did a couple of canters and she just flew despite me trying to slow her down with intermittent reign hold and release. 
Here was me thinking.......a bit of an elderly lady (24yrs) a bit like myself.....but she is showing me there is still life in the old girl. She is going to keep me on my toes !!
I don't know what 'breed' she is perhaps a connemara X ? or small ISH
The bridle is different to what I have seen on other horses......does it look like a Pelham ?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rqo5bphglff6hdu/DSCF6025.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/l00sd9vi6llk2f6/DSCF6026.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/jfg24wawxcb1kmw/DSCF6032.JPG?dl=0


----------



## Roxylola (14 October 2017)

The bit is a Pelham, she looks a lovely sort, sounds like you had fun and she will teach you loads


----------



## shirl62 (14 October 2017)

She will keep you on your toes sis...your very own pocket rocket. I am so jealous


----------



## claret09 (15 October 2017)

she looks great.it looks like a vulcanite Pelham with a d ring so that you can have just one rein. you might be able to find a snaffle bit that will suit her possibly with a drop noseband


----------



## maggie62 (15 October 2017)

claret09 said:



			she looks great.it looks like a vulcanite Pelham with a d ring so that you can have just one rein. you might be able to find a snaffle bit that will suit her possibly with a drop noseband
		
Click to expand...

Thanks claret09........errrrr excuse my ignorance but do you mean a snaffle bit and drop noseband would be better ? She can be very strong to slow down in canter. I am in the process of learning......fasssssssssssst


----------



## Equi (15 October 2017)

Keep on with the horse you have for now, and have lots of fun. Age is only a number! Im very sorry about your son but im glad you have found out the wonderful therapy of horses. They are life changers


----------



## maggie62 (15 October 2017)

Thanks equi.......I think my little 'pocket rocket' has decided that 24yrs is the new 14yrs. I was taken by surprise the other day when she just stepped up the canter gears !! Me thinks I am going to have to put an extra pair of the so called brave pants on. 
She cannot replace the son I have lost but she gives me joy and a reason to live my life the best I can.


----------



## Equi (15 October 2017)

maggie62 said:



			Thanks equi.......I think my little 'pocket rocket' has decided that 24yrs is the new 14yrs. I was taken by surprise the other day when she just stepped up the canter gears !! Me thinks I am going to have to put an extra pair of the so called brave pants on. 
She cannot replace the son I have lost but she gives me joy and a reason to live my life the best I can.
		
Click to expand...

And that is what its all about. Your son would be pround you are doing something you love and challenging yourself. It also keeps you well fit! Id love to hear more about her and your journey to riding, would be very interesting


----------



## claret09 (15 October 2017)

Maggie a vulcanite Pelham with a d ring really only works like a mild straight bar snaffle so you could see if your girl will go in a jointed bit - she might hate it but it's worth a try. have a chat to your instructor about alternatives. a drop noseband might give you a bit more control as well. it is very much trial and error.  I always ride with a neck strap (if it's good enough for William fox pitt!!!)


----------



## maggie62 (15 October 2017)

claret09 said:



			Maggie a vulcanite Pelham with a d ring really only works like a mild straight bar snaffle so you could see if your girl will go in a jointed bit - she might hate it but it's worth a try. have a chat to your instructor about alternatives. a drop noseband might give you a bit more control as well. it is very much trial and error.  I always ride with a neck strap (if it's good enough for William fox pitt!!!)
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the information......I'll have a word with instructor, don't know if it's too late for a 24yr old to accept change ?


----------



## gryff (16 October 2017)

Maggie62 - I've loved reading this thread. The part loan sounds like an amazing idea. Both you and Sol will benefit from spending time together. Some of my favourite moments are when I simply sit in the corner of my stables and listen and watch my two munching on their hay. Sometimes they'll come and pop their muzzles in my lap and I feel like all the stresses and strains of the day get taken away. These creatures have a massive ability to heal. 
I loved the pictures of the two of you, but, if that is a photo of you with her, then the two of you look AMAZING for your ages...you said she's 24 going on 14; well you are 62 going on 32 looking at that photo! &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;
Keep enjoying each other's company.


----------



## maggie62 (16 October 2017)

gryff said:



			Maggie62 - I've loved reading this thread. The part loan sounds like an amazing idea. Both you and Sol will benefit from spending time together. Some of my favourite moments are when I simply sit in the corner of my stables and listen and watch my two munching on their hay. Sometimes they'll come and pop their muzzles in my lap and I feel like all the stresses and strains of the day get taken away. These creatures have a massive ability to heal. 
I loved the pictures of the two of you, but, if that is a photo ...of you with her, then the two of you look AMAZING for your ages...you said she's 24 going on 14; well you are 62 going on 32 looking at that photo! &#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;
Keep enjoying each other's company.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks gryff...........thought I looked like a wee lassie (munchkin !!)


----------



## shirl62 (16 October 2017)

I think mags and I are more like tweedle dum and tweedle dee ! Mind you the riding hats don't do us any favours ! Ha Ha

Shirl


----------



## maggie62 (16 October 2017)

Need magnifying glass to see pic.......oh well I tried


Pleasssssssssse don't go........I need more grooming and carrots


----------



## shirl62 (16 October 2017)

See if this is better



Pleasssssssssse don't go........I need more grooming and carrots 

Read more at http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...ife-horse-obssesion/page4#siZc48DlTkvJb66U.99









[/IMG]


----------



## claret09 (16 October 2017)

try it and see what happens



maggie62 said:



			Thanks for the information......I'll have a word with instructor, don't know if it's too late for a 24yr old to accept change ?
		
Click to expand...


----------

